

Interview with Kohsuke Kawaguchi, creator of Jenkins - anotherbot
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/kohsuke-kawaguchi-interview

======
productprincipl
In response to Dzone's inquiries, Kohsuke shares his insights on the direction
of Jenkins... What are some of the major changes that have come to Jenkins in
the past year? What areas of development tooling has Jenkins expanded into
other than being just a build tool and CI tool? What are some insights you can
share about using Jenkins in the cloud? What are top 5 plugins that you wish
users knew about? And more...

